# 16556 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1: System Too Rich



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm hoping I have read the rules clearly enough to post here. I have a 96 VW golf 2.0 aba. I have done some mild research and tried to clean my maf (with autoparts maf cleaner as directed), I have also changed my front o2 sensor to the one on my 96 jetta 2.0, cleaned my ait sensor, and checked/replaced about 80% of my valcum lines. Also changed spark plugs about 2 weeks ago. Cleared the code about 3 days ago and drove daily 150 miles and noticed it was stored in memory (this is not a check engine light, it is just stored in memory).

Mods are: stage 2 bfi aba 260 cam specific chip, pacesetter header, magnaflow 2.5" high flow cat, autotech tuning 2.5" catback, evoms v-flow intake, autotech tuning 260* cam.

Here is a full scan:

Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01,02,03,08,12,15,25,41,56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 037-906-259.LBL
Controller: 037 906 259 
Component: BFI ABA S2 003 HS V08
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00066
VCID: D9C5797F5017
1 Fault Found:
16556 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1: System Too Rich
P0172 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6N0-909-60x-VW2.LBL
Controller: 6N0 909 603 D
Component: AIRBAG VW2 V00
Coding: 00068
Shop #: WSC 00066
VCID: 33196BD7123B
2 Faults Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95)
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please help. Suggestions welcome too!


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Bump, pressure testing my intake system past the maf and NO vacuum leaks found. Also started car and sprayed starter fluid all over my vacuum lines without any difference in idling. Also re-cleaned my maf sensor and cleared the code but I guarantee the code will return. Someone please help. Suggestions/ideas?


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Update, checked the gap of my spark plugs. They were 0.034...Checked the manual and they suppose to be 0.024 so I regapped them and re-installed them. Going to update in a day or two.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Please help! Problem still persist and gas prices are only going up!


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Also, does a low-temp thermostat effect the a/f mixture? My engine NEVER gets above 160* ...PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Glory :::http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYDeKyIa-GM&feature=related

Post the whole scan and I will help you.

Yes t-stat can cause some issues.

Lets do some testing before you just change stuff in this POS.

Prepare to verify!!!


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Full Scan: 

VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1
Tuesday, 26 July 2011, 00:30:31:63256


Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01,02,03,08,12,15,25,41,56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 037-906-259.LBL
Controller: 037 906 259 
Component: BFI ABA S2 003 HS V08
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00066
VCID: D9C5797F5017
1 Fault Found:
16556 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1: System Too Rich
P0172 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6N0-909-60x-VW2.LBL
Controller: 6N0 909 603 D
Component: AIRBAG VW2 V00
Coding: 00068
Shop #: WSC 00066
VCID: 33196BD7123B
2 Faults Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95)
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

Also wanted to add, I "thought" i had a low temp thermostat. Changed out the coolant temp sensor from my other car and now the temperature gauge reads normal. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Jack, I always appreciate your sarcastic humor/help that you always bring me. I'm gonna do these things 1 at a time starting with measuring the fuel pressure of the FPR. Can you tell me how the manual exactly says to do this? I have a Bentley for my MK4 but not for my MK3. Is there similar instructions in the Bentley between the MK3 and MK4s?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

e-mail me direct Glory

@ :::::::::: [email protected]


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Email sent! If you don't receive it by say 9:30, please let me know and I will resend with my work email address.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Got it 

Will reply in a little while


----------

